
Hyperloop will be here in 2020 and the impact will be huge - prostoalex
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/03/07/hyperloop-will-be-here-in-2020-and-the-impact-will-be-huge.html
======
vannevar
_So says Shervin Pishevar, co-founder and chairman of Hyperloop
Technologies..._

The PT Barnum-worthy hyperbolic headline comes from the guy promoting the
project. There is virtually no chance that Hyperloop will be here in four
years, even if the technology were ready tomorrow. There is at least a
decade's worth of political work to be done before it can happen.

------
dzdt
Hyperloop will be here much later than 2020, if ever, and it is too early to
predict any potential impact.

